# need a 5.1 ch speakers for this rig..!!



## Arnab boss (Oct 3, 2012)

hi guys...
             i hav been using creative inspire 5.1 ch for 4 yrs..now i need to get a new one in its place....!!!

 my budget is arnd 8k but can stress max 10k....use will b mainly gaming watching movies and all kinds of music...!!

wiil b buying nxt week and also wont change it within 4 to 5 yrs..!!


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 3, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> hi guys...
> i hav been using creative inspire 5.1 ch for 4 yrs..now i need to get a new one in its place....!!!
> 
> my budget is arnd 8k but can stress max 10k....use will b mainly gaming watching movies and all kinds of music...!!
> ...



I think 5.1 speaker system at such a low price will be a rip off. You can go for a cheaper creative 5.1 system, although without a good sound card, its not really worth it. If you're going to use with your desktop, i highly suggest GigaWorks T20 Series II


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks audiophilic...i was just googling and found this .....Product information:swans M50W...

i knw its a 2.1 ch but the reviews r awesome..but hardly any 1 frm india..!!

how is this 1...i knw it will cost me bigger but i can compromise on tht..!!!

it is arnd 17k in india + courier charges...!!

i want sme hard  reasons to make me buy this...so guys all waiting for ur answers..any other options r open..!!

guys just ordered this one frm..... *hifinage.com/index.php/vm?page=shop.product_details&category_id=18&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=36

i was just blown away by the reviews and cant stop myself frm it...!!!

i am the first one frm eastern  india  to hav this 1 and it has dug a big hole in my pocket..!! arnd 22k..still we r freaks and will b like this..!!

guys waiting eagerly to hear frm u all..!!


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 3, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> thanks audiophilic...i was just googling and found this .....Product information:swans M50W...
> 
> i knw its a 2.1 ch but the reviews r awesome..but hardly any 1 frm india..!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good deal, especially after seeing the specs, i can't stop myself but think of the output it produces.

BTW, i saw some reviews on head-fi as well, seems like a decent product. Be sure to give me your feedback on them. I myself am thinking of upgrading from my GigaWorks T20 Series II


----------



## red dragon (Oct 3, 2012)

M50W is a good choice indeed!
Where from are you planning to get them?


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 4, 2012)

@audiophilic...yup thts wht plyed un my mind....its build up quality and finish is another reason...will surely gve u a feedback and a review  with pics...justb waiting for them to arrive...

@ reddragon...i there is a dealer in gwalior m.p...who directly imports swan and othe high end products in india...www.hifinage.com.....contact m.r abhishek @ 09977689007...he will answer all ur query or go to the website...

guys 1 thing is there....should i need a sound card or my onboard realtek 7.1 ch will do the job...??


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2012)

I know about few dealers who do import Swan and Stax,but shipping them to kolkata is a big hassle.
And getting form 50 from sales tax office for a heavy shipment is very difficult.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 4, 2012)

but they  r sending by courier....first flight charging 2200 bucks..!!!!!!

guys do i need any sound card..or my onboard realtek7.1 will do it..!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 4, 2012)

Definitely you need a Sound Card! Onboard audio is messed with EMI.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 4, 2012)

which sound card will suit my rig and the swan m50....????


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 7, 2012)

guys waiting for ur suggestions...??

guys need to buy a 5.1 ch home theatre system for my 47 inch tv...for console and pc gaming and blueray movies...?? how is philips home theatres....my budget will b 25k total with amplifire if required...??


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2012)

Onkyo HT-S3500/3400 (3400 if in stock) - Rs 27990/25990. It comes without a Source.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks dude..i was opting for the 3400...but it is not available here right now...so wait for few days...whts the diff in both models...??

guys is bose speakers r better than swans one...??

as one of my frnd told me yesterday while on chat...he lives in california...but he is not a game or movie freak like us...in general he said...??


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 8, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> thanks dude..i was opting for the 3400...but it is not available here right now...so wait for few days...whts the diff in both models...??
> 
> guys is bose speakers r better than swans one...??
> 
> as one of my frnd told me yesterday while on chat...he lives in california...but he is not a game or movie freak like us...in general he said...??



To me Swans sound better. I dont like Bose's sound signature at all. To me Bose dosnt sound hi-end at all. Its my personal view.Audio is very subjective and individualistic.For eg....I chose the Razer Mako over a Bose Companion 5 for my PC!! I never ever expected the Razer a peripheral maker to be good against a music maker,even in my wildest of dreams!!!! 

As for the 3400 Vs 3500 
The 3500 has

WRAT ( Wide Range Amp Tech)
Front USB port

But there is No Audyssey in the 3500!!


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 9, 2012)

ahh swans is the one....!

and secondly which sound card...???

so onkyo 3400 will b better...??

now guys i am getting an offer...i am buying a 42 inch led tv and with tht i am getting a philips or sammsung 5.1 ch home theatre with blueray player...

i hav  listened to philips one @ my frnds place...it was good and the bass and surrounds were good while playing games...but samsung its new to me...???

i would prefer onkyo but if i take the abv offer then ill save sme bucks and get a console...??

wht say guys...??


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ Atleast a Xonar DG as your sound card, but anything over Rs 4000 for a soundcard for those speakers are overkill.

3400 or 3500 depends whether you need that front USB and can perceive the difference in sound because of the WRAT. If you are getting  a good discount on the 3400 buy it.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Good 2.1 sound card?
Get Asus Xonar STX, which will cost ~7K.

Don't get Xonar DG. It is a cheap card which is used as a suppliment to the onboard audio in most of the cases.
Xonar DX is good 5.1 sound card, but as your speakers are 2.1, get STX. You won't regret.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Good 2.1 sound card?
> Get Asus Xonar STX, which will cost ~7K.



@ Arnab ......It will be a waste. A 2.1 speaker that costs Rs 22000 or less will never do justice to that audio card.That dosnt mean the Swans are less of a speaker but they are not out an out studio monitors where details in a soundtrack scores over entertainment.If you had a Dynaudio MC 15 or Swans M200MKIII or a Sonodyne SM 200AK which are not 2.1 or dont have a separate bass module would actually do justice to a hi end audio card with more than 123db s/n ratio.With those active stereo speakers you can actually make out the difference.I can go on in length regarding this. I own both kinda speakers 2,1 and Studio Monitors and trust me they are as different as chalk and cheese.You have wonderful & entertaining speakers and your upper limit should be Rs 4000 for a sound card, maximum you wont go wrong.



d6bmg said:


> Don't get Xonar DG. It is a cheap card which is used as a suppliment to the onboard audio in most of the cases.
> Xonar DX is good 5.1 sound card, but as your speakers are 2.1, get STX. You won't regret.



EDIT: *Could you please shed some light or post some links or benchmarks about the Xonar DG being cheap and at par with onboard audio, to back up your claim? Really I want to know. Its a forum right? Be responsible for what you say and Enlighten us.* 

For the price it is an astounding sound card.Rather than trolling.... Read them......

Asus Xonar DG review | Expert Reviews
Asus Xonar DG Gaming Performance and Conclusion | bit-tech.net
Asus Xonar DG review: Verdict | Sound cards Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Its you again? 

Nevermind.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Look at you ...you remind me of the Vodafone/Hutch advertisement!!!!!
You proved my Troll point!!!

EDIT: Im still waiting to hear from you about the Xonar DG's sub par performance.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Its you again?
> 
> Nevermind.


Rofling


----------



## sukant (Oct 11, 2012)

Eventually you get what you pay for . You cannot say Xonar DG is crap by comparing it to a 8k sound card .  For the sub 2k budget the Xonar DG is the best card out there and i can tell you with confidence you will get better O/P with it than with a onboard sound card .  For the sub 5k budget there is  Xonar DX similarly sub 8k there is Xonar Essence ST/STX (prices have increased now ) . 
So based on your budget you can go for one these 3 , however if you are going for a 18k speaker i would recommend you to buy a Xonar Essence ST/STX since it will complement your audio setup well than a DX or a DG.


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 20, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> ahh swans is the one....!
> 
> and secondly which sound card...???
> 
> ...



Any news or review on this?


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 31, 2012)

sorry guys I was busy bcause of durga puja @ our home...loads of arrangements....phew ...

now for the speakers...I could nt belive when I saw the final quotation...it was 26.5k....with taxes and shipping...I was shocked and called them for clarifications....they told taxes were still high in india and so I hav to pay the amount mentioned...

but paying 26.k  for a 2.1 speakers didn't convinced me so...I let it go....

now guys  any other options in 5.1 home theatre system....I will b connecting with my 46 inch led smart tv.....budget 35 k to 40 k max'''''


----------



## baiju (Oct 31, 2012)

Under that budget you can consider Onkyo 3500, Yamaha 296, Denon 1312XP. There is a pioneer model with floor standing speakers with model number something like RS42.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2012)

Onkyo HT- S3500


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 1, 2012)

isn't 3400 is better than this @ incinerater...?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

You get 3D pass through WRAT  and front USB in ST 3500 but loose out on Audyssey calibration unit that comes with ST 3400. If you can calibrate your speakers perfectly then at a cheaper price ST 3400 is not a bad buy at all.


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^^ ill keep tht in mind bfore buying it..!!


----------

